# My 2nd and 3rd ingots



## Anonymous (Apr 8, 2009)

the one with the sink in it is #2 and the smooth one is #3. I slowly took the heat away from the 3rd one and it didnt sink as much. Both are from the same batch of gold. Both weigh 5oz exactly.

This is the first refining of them. Going to listen to Harold cause he hasnt led me astray yet and going to inquart with silver and refine again.

Thank you all!!!!!

Brian


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 9, 2009)

Aerostar Driver said:


> This is the first refining of them. Going to listen to Harold cause he hasnt led me astray yet and going to inquart with silver and refine again.


If you mean you're going to re-refine those ingots, *don't inquart*! Simply melt and pour as shot, then dissolve in AR. The shot will readily dissolve, thanks to the huge surface area you create, and the fact that the gold borders on pure. 

There is nothing to be gained by inquartation in this case. It is invaluable when you have gold alloy that contains base metals and silver, however. You must either raise the gold percentage or lower it to be successful in dissolving the alloys. 

Harold


----------



## leavemealone (Apr 9, 2009)

What are you recovering this gold from?


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 9, 2009)

Harold Thank you very much!!!!

The gold was recovered from scrap jewelery


----------

